# Anyone know this English Corpse Party 2 Dead Patient font?



## pastaconsumer (Jul 24, 2015)

So... I am a huge Corpse Party fan. (God, this sounds like a shitty creepypasta...)
I found a picture (Below text)... I like the font that says 'Corpse Party' (I know the font for 'Dead Patient', and the 2 is not part of the 'Corpse Party' font, it's a remnant of the Japanese logo.)
So my question is does anybody know what the font is for the 'Corpse Party' part?


----------



## jurai (Jul 24, 2015)

used to know the name, it's a pretty generic font tho, I think I found it on dafont.com once


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks! I found it, and if you'd like to know what it is, it's Birth of a Hero.


----------

